# How to get smells out of cigar boxes?



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I recently came across a Partagas Serie S Perfecto cigar box at work (Cleaning out properties for a real estate company). Unfortunately, incense has been stored in it in the past. I've had it open for 2 days, but the smell, while faint, is still present. I'd LOVE to be able to use this box... is there any way to rid the spanish cedar of this smell?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

You can try carbon from the fish section of your local pet store?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is tough to get smells out of wood. With something as strong as incense... I think it would be a lost cause. I would be too worried about them effecting the flavor of my cigars to ever put anything in there...

If you really want to try. The newspaper trick might help.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Give it a light sanding but vacuum out the dust, you want to get all the incense dust out thats in the pores and edges of the box. The carbon and newspaper thing should help also.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Depending on the cost in materials you might be better off purchasing the leftover boxes from b&m's


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Shot glass full of vinegar. Or try what David and Rob said. All three work really well.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good desk top pen/paper clip holder. To much labor for such little return. IMHO


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless the boxes are heirlooms you can others for free or nearly free from B&M's...just ask them or bring them some cigars and they'll bury you in boxes.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's an old box you really like you may want to keep it out and hold your lighters, cutters, etc in it instead of hiding it in a cooler or wherever you planned on putting it. If not, I agree with Rob (Swany) about the activated carbon


----------

